# From Puppy to Dog Breath



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi - Kipling is now almost six months old and in the last week I've noticed his breath smelling not so nice...more dog breath than he's had before. Is there something I should be doing to help with this?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's probably losing baby teeth, although it should have started before now. When they lose those baby teeth their breath usually gets pretty bad, and then clears up again when they're all done. Are you also brushing his teeth? You should do that frequently. I hate to do it, but should be at least twice a week.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

As a matter of fact he is losing teeth..ooo you're all so smart here! Ok...so that helps. I was brushing just with water and a toothbrush while he was small to get him used to it...should I now start using a doggie toothpaste?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, you can get special dog toothpaste from the vets or places like Pet Smart or Pet stores.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

"Are you also brushing his teeth?"

Brushing their teeth is the easy part. Getting them to rinse and spit is the problem.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Bet getting them to floss is tough too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I use Oxyfresh solution in their water and their breath smells sweet. It is especially good at teething time.

http://www.oxyfresh.com/pet/petoralhygiene.asp

I also use Petzlife gel for teeth brushing.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I swear by Oxyfresh, as Poornima mentioned. Lola's breath is always sweet - even after a walk where she ate some less desirable things. Only when she is staying with the neighbors and drinking their untreated water, does her breath smell more doggie-like.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, Oxyfresh is always used here at home, too. Makes a big difference. When Tucker was in Idaho without it for 3 weeks, you could really tell! Whew!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

My DH and I both drink 8 oz of Aloe Vera juice daily. On the recommendation of our vet, we began adding it to our pet water quite some time ago. My pups rarely have dog breath and the vet says it is great for their digestive system. We put 2 oz of aloe juice per liter of water.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Another Oxyfresh fan here. We've been out for about a week and Tori's breath is anything but sweet... uke: Can't wait for the replacement bottle to arrive!


----------



## vpcavalier (Sep 20, 2009)

I am looking for something that will help with Mitzi's "stinky breath". She had around 5 teeth extracted in April when she came from a puppy mill. Her breath was fine for about 2 weeks then started getting bad again. Had the vet recheck her mouth/teeth and everything was fine. She completely freeks if I try to brush her teeth or use an oral rinse. Have been giving her the doggy mints but she doesn't always eat them and they don't really work.

Does the oxyfresh help with plaque and tarter? Has anyone tried "dental Fresh" that is added to the dog's drinking water?

Thanks.
Betty


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

vpcavalier said:


> Does the oxyfresh help with plaque and tarter? Has anyone tried "dental Fresh" that is added to the dog's drinking water?
> 
> Thanks.
> Betty


The Oxyfresh does help with tartar and plaque. Lola won't let me brush her teeth, so we rely on Oxyfresh for most of her dental health. That and raw meaty bones for her to crunch and chomp on. I haven't heard of dental fresh, but Oxyfresh goes in the water.


----------



## vpcavalier (Sep 20, 2009)

Redorr said:


> The Oxyfresh does help with tartar and plaque. Lola won't let me brush her teeth, so we rely on Oxyfresh for most of her dental health. That and raw meaty bones for her to crunch and chomp on. I haven't heard of dental fresh, but Oxyfresh goes in the water.


Thanks, will have to order some.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

It's the teeth falling out. Trust me!! Izzo had the WORST breath ever when he was losing his teeth. He's done "teething" and sometimes he still has some ranky breath but not all the time. I did notice some tartar build up on the back of his teeth and tried to get it off with a scaler the other night but he wouldn't sit long enough. We'll try again!
I used a toothpaste by CET. It's the enzyme toothpaste and the flavor is Vanilla Mint. It makes the breath smell so much better


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone - helpful input


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anyone experineced upset stomachs with the Oxyfresh? Panda is having a problem with loose stools (we're currently feeding Innova) and the vet has provided an antibiotic in case she has an intenstinal infection. I don't want to exacerbate the problem with the Oxyfresh - but her breath is bad (she is loosing teeth at 5 months).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker has a very touchy stomach, and I've noticed no difference between when he's on Oxyfresh or not.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well it's definitely teeth falling out..we're finding them all over...and today he's in for his neutering...and as it turns out he also has to have his two canine's pulled - poor boy. I'm anxiously awaiting the call that all went well.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We never had any loose stool with Oxyfresh. 

Good luck to Kipling at the vet's. Benji had had one tooth pulled out at 7 months. My vet recommended that I had Benji neutered at the same time to avoid him putting under the anasthesia again. You might want to consider neutering Kipling at the same time his teeth are pulled if your vet agrees.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Poornima said:


> We never had any loose stool with Oxyfresh.
> 
> Good luck to Kipling at the vet's. Benji had had one tooth pulled out at 7 months. My vet recommended that I had Benji neutered at the same time to avoid him putting under the anasthesia again. You might want to consider neutering Kipling at the same time his teeth are pulled if your vet agrees.


Hi there! Actually today is Kipling's neuter appointment which is why the teeth are being done too. He's also getting microchipped and having a repair done to a small hernia..so he's in for the works. Vet has called and all went fine. I can pick him up in a few hours.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad Kipling is doing well!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Poor Kipling...he's been through the wringer! He'll need extra hugs tonight!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope Kipling is recuperating well. Wish him a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you! He's home now...very quiet. Resting in his crate. Let's just say the fact that anesthesia causes diahrrea..not so pleasant with a Havanese bottom.....try cleaning up a little guy who's sensitive, trying not to get the incision wet, but still needing to clean an entire back end....oh my. 

:-\


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad Kipling is doing well! Hopefully he is back to his old self tomorrow!

Ryan


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you Ryan! He's done really well. He slept through the night as usual and this morning has woken up with his normal personality. He wants to scratch at the hernia incision but his foot won't reach. He's beside me now happily chewing. I'm really pleased with how well he's done.


----------

